# Books to recomend reading



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I was wondering and I bet others would like to know what a good book would be to read. I haven't had a new book in a while and the types that I would be intrested in knowing about are fantasy, pollitical fiction, sci-fi, or horror. If you have read any of these types of books and are just dying to have someone else read tell us here. If there are any good authors of these books that have written a lot of good books then recomend them too.
                      Tyson


----------



## The Death (Jun 1, 2004)

Read Tales of the Lost Mind.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2004)

Who is it by details I need more.


----------



## The Death (Jun 2, 2004)

Some stories about crazy people is what it is, can't remember the author.


----------



## Greyhound (Jun 2, 2004)

Tyson, I believe we have the same interests in literature. I love horror, sci-fi/fantasy, and some classics.

You've probably read these books, but here goes:

Horror

*HOUSE OF LEAVES* by Mark Danielewski

In my opinion, the best horror book in the last decade.

Science Fiction

*STRANGER IN A STRANGE LAND* by Robert Heinlein

a personal favourite

Mainstream

*A PRAYER FOR OWEN MEANY* by John Irving

much better than the movie version "Simon Birch"

*ANGELS & DEMONS* by Dan Brown

I think it's better than the sequel "The Da Vinci Code"

Like I said, Tyson, you've most likely read these. I'd like to hear some of your own suggestions.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 2, 2004)

Um I have heard of 2 of them never read any but I have wanted to read both, as for me I like Eragon by christipher pallaloni, city of ember by jeanne Duprau, bartimeaus book one by jonathan stroud, harry potter, charlie bone series, ink heart by cornelia funke, there are more but I can't think those are fantasy like I said I can't think right now I will definately take yours into consideration thanks again.
                        Tyson


----------



## Jane Jones (Jun 11, 2004)

I just wanted to share, just for the pure hell of it:

A)  My keyboard is behaving like an imbecile.

B) HOUSE OF LEAVES IS FANTASTIC!  Ahem... begging your pardon... its... my favorite book of all time.


----------

